# Rocket evo2 Problem



## Thecatlinux

Although the I am not currently at the machine , but the new owner, my friend has rung me to tell me he has a problem with the rocket I have sold him this year.

I am just posting up the problem to see if others can shed some more light on the rockets problem .

The boiler is heating correctly with steam at the steam wand and hot water tap.

tHe problem is there is no water coming through to the group head , the lever is working correctly and the pump is running and all the usual sounds , but alas no water at the group .

The dispensation plate as well as the shower screen are spotless and the machine is regularly back flushed.

Any ideas welcome , and like I said I won't get too see the machine till tomorrow night so I can't really reply or try any suggestions till then , but I will be more than happy with any suggestions of the most likely problem and or pointers of where to start looking .


----------



## 7493

Off the top of my head I'd be looking at the solenoid which directs water to the head. Good luck with it!


----------



## Zephyr

I had the same problem but only with Gaggia Classic. Brew boiler or solenoid was blocked, had to service the boiler and solenoid valve. I guess you simply need to try to descale the machine. If its not that simple, need a service.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Thanks I was already being pointed towards the solenoid


----------



## Thecatlinux

Any more advances on solenoid ?


----------



## Thecatlinux

Strange , machine turned on today and worked no problem s ?????


----------



## 7493

Sticky solenoid?


----------



## Thecatlinux

Yes I am guessing it could be .? At least he's able to get his daily joe for now


----------

